
Signs You’re Working in a Feature Factory - whoshallsucceed
https://hackernoon.com/12-signs-youre-working-in-a-feature-factory-44a5b938d6a2
======
webmaven
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13044685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13044685)

